# tecumseh oh-14



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

I have a oh-14 engine with ele start and would like to know if I can get away without the ACR on the cam. My is broken and don't want to spend $70.00 for a new one.




Tony


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you should due to the fact you'll be cussing it out when you try to start it


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

plus you'd end up messing up the starter from to much strain


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

I wish I didn't hear that :roll:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i know but its there for a reason


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

I know that some older engine didn't have ACR


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah but they didn't go so well with regular joes who want it to start easy


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm far from reg and I really don't mind the hard work.
Beside if the starter on a car crank the engine over with out ACR
why can a good powerful small engine starter do the same.
If it comes to it I might just use the pull starter it has.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

pull startin its worse. the starter will turn it over but drain your battery, overload the starter then soon you'll have to get a new flywheel key


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

That bad
I still hate the idea I just can't replace the broken ACR and not the whole cam. Stupid Stupid Stupid :freak: :freak: :freak:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you could if you wanted to


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

tell me more
please


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well if its a spring system the cam wouldn't have anything to do with acr. the cam moves while the engine runs. some times the acr will crap out but its easily replaced. just pop out what in the way and replace it


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

I look at the parts diagram and the ACR is sold with the cam.
unless if you or someone else has one to spare.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well then they love ripping people off but sorry no spare with me but you could try online or searching around your area for blown or damaged engines. no need for a new cam


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

Back to the drawing board :freak:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah. i do have a way to make it easier. leave the plug real loose then start then tighten it with adjustable pliers. it will make it easier to start. use pliers with rubber grips do you'll be awake afterwards


----------

